# Whoops...catostrophic chainring failure... (pic)



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope they take care of me on warranty.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

do that from cranking i assume since you bring up warranty?


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Snapping out of a start-gate, yea.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Hope they take care of me on warranty.


i really hope this is a joke, otherwise buy a new chainring you cheap fukcing bastard...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I have wondered about the 4 bolt rings that have very little support material beteen bolts. It looks like a problem, and only the slightest of bends could lead to failure.


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

That certainly does NOT look like a warranty issue to me. Looks like it was hit on something, or since a bolt was missing a bolt fell out and this happened from cranking. Either way not a warranty problem.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks tio me like another case of JRA. :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Now you know why most race bikes have large front rings. The torque from gate starts is pretty intense, and a larger sprocket reduces the leverage force on the chain and ring.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> Looks tio me like another case of JRA. :thumbsup:


Thats what Im sayin'! :thumbsup: haha you must work at a shop too.

And no, I didnt smash it on anything. The chainring bolt sheared in half actually once it started to bend. This was on an all-out snap start at the BMX track. I go through my bike once a week or so and make sure its all in ship-shape.

Just got off the phone with warranty dude at E.13, company is super legit. They are boxing up and shipping me another chain ring right now.

Great, no BS service, cant wait to keep rocking my E.13 Guide Ring! 

Thanks E.13!


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Something to consider. I use my bike as my BMX race bike. I have seen/heard of a number of chain ring BOLT failures on Saints/DXR's as the stock ones are aluminum. It looks like the bolt may have sheared which would easily fold your chain ring. I bought steel bolts for my Saints. And run a Rennen chain ring!


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

That chainring should be a trophy not a flippin' warranty. 

So did you go over the bars when it broke? That's what happened to me when I did one in on a BMX bike.

That would be why I quit running any bolt on sprockets on BMX or Dj bikes.


----------



## kevinboost (Nov 18, 2009)

Whats up with the shin guards? Were you riding to soccer practice?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

kevinboost said:


> Whats up with the shin guards? Were you riding to soccer practice?


Not sure if you ride very much, or if you run any kind of a decent pedal, or if your just really young, but I ride with shin guards, cause I cant afford stitches, and my pedals would ****ing destroy me. Completely mutilating my shins got old as hell this past year, and dont care for it anymore.
I dont really enjoy smashing my shins, from a pain stand point, or a price stand point. Im not too cool to wear proper protection when I ride and race.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Not sure if you ride very much, or if you run any kind of a decent pedal, or if your just really young, but I ride with shin guards, cause I cant afford stitches, and my pedals would ****ing destroy me. Completely mutilating my shins got old as hell this past year, and dont care for it anymore.
> I dont really enjoy smashing my shins, from a pain stand point, or a price stand point. Im not too cool to wear proper protection when I ride and race.


very good point here however you wouldn't get stitches you'd get staples. Is e 13 going to send you the SAME ring, the ring that broke in the first place? id suggest getting a stronger aluminum chainring, they seem to be the only type of ring that works with four bolt pattern besides Ti


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

E13 sent me the same ring, it was a 7075 Aluminum ring in the first place.


----------

